# my color LCD screen is Black and white????



## Teresa (Dec 26, 2007)

I have an Olympus E-330 Evolt and my camera was working fine...well the LCD is supposed to be in color and it was working fine most of yesterday and then last night when I turned it on, the LCD was only in black and white...no longer color. why is that and how do i fix it?


----------



## elsaspet (Dec 26, 2007)

I have Canon, so I don't know what your menu is like. Did you accidently flip over into b/w mode in your menu?

I really have no idea. It's just a thought. You might give your area Olympus rep a call.


----------



## Teresa (Dec 26, 2007)

looked in the menu and manual and somewhere online it said "custom reset settings" which restores everything to default settings and now my LCD screen wont work at all except to view the menu...  HELP!!!


----------



## elsaspet (Dec 26, 2007)

Teresa.........quit pressing the buttons. Wait until tomorrow and call your rep.  If you HAVE to do a shoot tonight, use your backup.


----------



## Teresa (Dec 26, 2007)

okay i swear electronics hate me because hubby played with it and pushed a button and VOILA everything is back to normal...no more black and white and no more blank screen!
:hail: to hubby!


----------



## elsaspet (Dec 27, 2007)

Yah!  Glad you got it figured out!


----------



## Teresa (Dec 27, 2007)

i didnt figure it out..hubby did!


----------

